# How about being a data entry operator? (a warning to choose wisely)



## Sputnik (Jul 17, 2011)

I can remember when data entry operators were earning 10 times the minimum wage and the demand for them was so high that Canada's Unemployment Insurance was practically forcing unemployed people to become DEO's. I haven't heard of a data entry operator position in almost three decades and I'm not sure if that career exists any more (Computer careers can be tricky and disappear on you. Computers can also replace careers.).
I suggest you do not pick a career because of a high demand or because it pays well. Instead pick a career that will make you feel fulfilled; your life will be richer and you are less likely to become obsolete.


----------

